# V-8 q45 swap into R50



## nismo2020 (Jul 31, 2005)

Has anyone else thought about swapping a q45 v-8 into their path? i believe the engine code is VHK45DE? But it should be good for well over 300hp. A 2wheel drive path cant weigh more than a q45 so power to weight ratio should be good. plenty of room in the engine bay.. of course the ecu and speedo/tach would be major problem .. new motor and tranny mounts and custom drive shaft. its possible. mmm V-8 Nissan Pathfinder


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I think it may have some issues fitting. The VH45DE is a DOHC engine, and as such is very wide. IIRC, it's also a 90 degree engine whereas the VG is a 60 degree engine-another reason it is wider.Then there is the issue of extra length, the VG isn't exactly short in the bay! It probably could be made to fit with some cutting and fitting, but that doesn't mean it's easy. Heck, if you found a way to run a mechanical speedometer and if a manual trans out of another Nissan/Infiniti will fit the blockface and you can get a flywheel( late Nissan automatics are computer controlled) , why not run the EFI off a Megasquirt ECU while you're in there? It's alot of work, but if you don't mind spending some time assembling it and programming it, it could be the cheapest way to go for fuel and spark !

Personally, I think a short deck Windsor Ford V8 (221.289, 302-5.0) with a pre computer AOD would fit easier and be cheaper to build. Run it with a carb and a Duraspark ignition and you'd be dollars ahead.Then again, it is a harsher engine and lacks the VH's exceptional build quality.Don't get me wrong, I think the VH is a much better design than the Ford, it's just costly and complicated to do.


----------

